# NOVEMBER Meeting - Organizational Issues



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We need to schedule a November meeting. Seems, due to Thanksgiving, that November 13, 14 OR November 20, 21 are far enough away and yet won't interfere with Thanksgiving. Do you have a preference? We need to discuss some of the organizational stuff. We can set a place once we have a date. 

WE NEED AS MANY AS POSSIBLE to come to this meeting so we can perhaps elect leadership. SPREAD THE WORD. We can collect dues and info here as well. 

What do you think?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I second the motion for a November meeting. For those that couldn't attend the meeting last month because of prior commitments, now is the time to speak up and tell us when you can come.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great idea! I can make 14, 20, or 21 November.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Any day is fine with me.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

FYI November 11-14 is AGA Conference. That might not be the best weekend. Should probably be the weekend of 20 & 21st.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

either weekend is good for me.. just let me know time and date. josh, sorry about not calling got busy with family, and my brother has had a few low blood sugar attacks(diabetic) and i couldn't leave the house.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

We are opening another store in early Nov. Not sure of the drop date for opening. I will try to be at either of the dates. My time in Nov is tight, but I will do my best to be there...I want to be there. Will update times as we progress. We really need as many as possible at an organizational meeting. We touched on some great topics and direction for the club.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

I like 13 or 14th for selfish reasons (I am talking a vacation to Carslbad Caverns on the 20 & 21...)

Ric


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> FYI November 11-14 is AGA Conference. That might not be the best weekend. Should probably be the weekend of 20 & 21st.


Are we going to have that many folks lucky enough to travel to FL that week? Let's speak up now and get this meeting setup.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't go to the AGA conference. (I'm so bummed! I'll have to wait 2 more years for the next one! ) Since Phil is president, I bet he will be going....

I will be coming to this November meeting.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Please enlighten me to what AGA is?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi digital_gods,

AGA is the Aquatic Gardeners Association. It has a convention every two years. This year it is in Ft. Lauderdale, FL. The "Who's Who" of Aquascaping and aquatic plants attends. I believe that Amano was there the last time.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Amano was there last time. Also, in attendance, was Dr. Benito Tan, foremost expert in mosses. It was such a good conference. You can really meet some amazing people! This year they will be able to tour Florida Aquatic Nursery. I wish so badly I could be there!! People come from all over the world to this conference. It's a BIG deal.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh boy, I would do serious spending at the convention. At FAN, oh I so be like a kid in a candy store.

Back to topic of November Meeting. I have an FUN idea for this November meeting, *would anyone like a Extreme Makeover on their tank?* We all pitch in bringing our favorite plants, fish, decorations, equipment, etc. to redo our Hosts tank in a living work of art. We would have a few people getting their arms wet but a room full of backseat drivers.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that would be cool. oh and robert give me a call when you can.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I can do Sundays but not Saturdays. Either weekend is fine, but I prefer 20-21


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

That sounds like a plan TexGal. I know I have been absent for quite some time now. Life just keeps happening to me!  As a "DFWAPC way back when member" I would like to see the club re-group and get back in the limelight. There have always been great people in the club and it continues to this day. I would like to do what I can to help get things going. So, if you guys need or want some help let me know.

I will do what I can to increase my participation level in whatever form I can. I want to get excited again about what was my passion and knee high in the DFWAPC again.

I will see whoever makes it to the AGA in Florida. I haven't missed an AGA since the first one I went to in 2001. 

As far as the November meeting a little dicey but hammer out the details and I will do my best to show up.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@ digital_gods - The host will pretty much determine what we can do at the meeting. We have a ton to talk about and new members to meet. We have dues to collect (maybe). It'd be nice to get everyone's current contact info.

WE ARE GOING TO THE CONFERENCE!!! YOO HOO!!! So excited. Just found out tonight that we can work it out. Took a lot of finagling! It's worth it. See you guys on the weekend of the 20-21st. I'll tell you how it was!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Tex Gal, Pleeaassee take an extra empty suite case so you can bring back lots of flyers, brochures and goodies for the club. LOL!!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

November meeting;

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...plant-club/74217-dfwapc-november-meeting.html


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> WE ARE GOING TO THE CONFERENCE!!! YOO HOO!!! So excited.


You're coming to the AGA!! Excellent!


----------

